# Quick Reference guide to answer common questions



## xhexdx

So I thought I would try and put links and information collected over the years into one thread, to try and make it easier for new members to find answers to all the simple questions asked over and over and *over* again, and also for all of us veterans to be able to have quick "reference" as well as something to direct the new members to when they ask for help.

So, here's a quick table of contents and hopefully this will end up as a sticky! 

*Table of Contents:*​

*Anything and Everything About G. rosea (Chilean Rose Hair)*
Post #2

*Basic Tarantula Anatomy*
Post #3

*Premolt and Molting*
Post #4

*Scientific Name Pronunciation*
Post #5

*Substrate Choices and Preferences*
Post #6

*Enclosure Choices and Preferences*
Post #7

*"What species should I get next?"*
Post #8

*Roaches vs Crickets vs Mealworms vs Everything Else*
Post #9

*Communal Setups*
Post #10

*Hybridization*
Post #11

*"I want a spider that..."*
Post #12

*Species Care Sheets*
Post #13

*Shipping*
Post #14

*Feeding Schedules/Quantities*
Post #15

*Heat Mats/Lamps/Packs*
Post #16

*Old World/New World*
Post #17

*Species List Without Tibial Spurs*
Post #18

*General Good Reading*
Post #19


I'm sure I'll be adding more to the Table of Contents as this thread matures.

Reactions: Like 20


----------



## xhexdx

*Anything and Everything About G. rosea (Chilean Rose Hair)*

There is already a sticky on the care requirements for G. rosea that *every* hobbyist should read:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=5292

I'm not really going to get into any more specifics here, because this thread pretty much covers it all.  It's good reading, so read it! :}


----------



## xhexdx

*Basic Tarantula Anatomy*

Again, there is already a sticky, so I will just post the link here:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=5095

Here's another great site:

http://tarantulas.tropica.ru/en/internal#Sex

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## xhexdx

*Premolt and Molting*

Premolt:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=144836

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=143980

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=142892

And here are the search results from searching for 'premolt':

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?do=process&query=premolt&forumchoice[]=2

And a titles-only search for 'premolt':

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?do=process&query=premolt&titleonly=1&forumchoice[]=2

Molting:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=144699

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=145126

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=143784

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=144254

And here are the search results from searching for 'molting':

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?do=process&query=molting&forumchoice[]=2

And a titles-only search for 'molting':

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?do=process&query=molting&titleonly=1&forumchoice[]=2


----------



## xhexdx

*Scientific Name Pronunciation:*

This is a pretty easy one:

http://atshq.org/articles/beechwp1.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xhexdx

*Substrate Choices and Preferences*

A poll:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=22249

General Questions:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=144485

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=143818

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=140968

And search results for "substrate":

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?do=process&query=substrate&forumchoice[]=2

Titles-only search for substrate:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?do=process&query=substrate&titleonly=1&forumchoice[]=2


----------



## xhexdx

*Enclosure Choices and Preferences*

A search for the word 'enclosure' in the title:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?do=process&query=enclosure&titleonly=1&forumchoice[]=2

(lots of results, mixed subtopics, *very* good search!)


----------



## xhexdx

*"What species should I get next?"*

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=145297

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=141600

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=144344

This one was particularly hard to search for...if anyone else has links to threads where people are asking what species to get next, please post!


----------



## xhexdx

*Roaches vs Crickets vs Mealworms vs Everything Else*

A poll:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=139574

Analysis of feeder insects:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=91107

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=107244

'What's the best?' (opinions)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=133189

Roaches:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=145134

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=145343

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=145109

Crickets:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=133477

Mealworms:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=131229

Everything Else:

A very good post about feeding wild-caught animals: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=133553
Frogs:  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=145228
Mice:  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=144525
Frogs/Snakes:  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=125378

And a search for 'crickets roaches mealworms':

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=1602988


----------



## xhexdx

*Communal Setups*

There are TONS of threads on this, many species-specific.  Here are the results from a titles-only search for 'communal':

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=1603013


----------



## xhexdx

*Hybridization*

Ok, this has been a pretty controversial topic on the boards.  I don't want to start a discussion here about it.  I'm only providing info so people who have questions about it can read through the archives, hopefully have their questions answered, and move on.  This will (hopefully) prevent more 'H' threads from starting up.  Hopefully.

Titles-only search for 'hybrid':

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=1603013

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xhexdx

*"I want a spider that..."*

...webs a lot:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=145448

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=132492

...burrows:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=128749

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=6817

...is terrestrial:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=144579

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=62952

...is aggressive (defensive):

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=126097

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=115058

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xhexdx

*Species Care Sheets*

This one is going to require a TON of searching...so for now, if you guys PM me links to threads with good species care info, I'll post them here and give you credit for finding them.  Or, just post them here yourselves!  Thanks. 

Ok, here's one:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=145465


----------



## xhexdx

*Shipping*

A pretty broad topic, so here's a titles-only search for 'shipping':

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=1603059


----------



## xhexdx

*Feeding Schedules/Quantities*

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=145048

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=145048

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=126212

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=116558

Feeding after a molt:

A poll:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=124010

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=121189

A titles-only search on 'often feed':

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=1603094

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xhexdx

*Heat Mats/Lamps/Packs*

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=145016

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=144422

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=145104

A titles-only search for 'heat':

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=1603485


----------



## xhexdx

*Old World/New World*

Differences between OW/NW and how to know which one yours is.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=39129

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=97655

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=88590


----------



## xhexdx

*Species List Without Tibial Spurs:*

Annandaliella Hirst, 1909 (Selenogyrinae)

Anoploscelus Pocock, 1897 (Eumenophorinae)

Augacephalus Gallon, 2002 (in part): A. junodi (Simon, 1904) (Harpactirinae)

Chilobrachys Karsch, 1891 (Selenocosmiinae)

Citharischius Pocock, 1900 (Eumenophorinae)

Coremiocnemis Simon, 1892 (Selenocosmiinae)

Euphrictus Hirst, 1908 (Selenogyrinae)

Heteroscodra Pocock, 1899 (Stromatopelminae)

Heterothele Karsch, 1879 (Ischnocolinae)

Hysterocrates Simon, 1892 (Eumenophorinae)

Ischnocolus Ausserer, 1871 (Ischnocolinae)

Lyrognathus Pocock, 1895 (Selenocosmiinae)

Metriopelma Becker, 1878 (Theraphosinae)

Nhandu Lucas, 1981 (in part): N. carapoensis Lucas, 1981 (Theraphosinae)

Orphnaecus Simon, 1892 (Selenocosmiinae)

Pachistopelma Pocock, 1901 (shield of spines only) (Aviculariinae)

Phlogiellus Pocock, 1897 (Selenocosmiinae)

Phoneyusa Karsch, 1884 (Eumenophorinae)

Phormingochilus Pocock, 1895 (Ornithoctoninae)

Plesiophrictus Pocock, 1899 (in part): some males may possess tibial apophyses (Ischnocolinae)

Poecilotheria Simon, 1885 (Selenocosmiinae)

Selenocosmia Ausserer, 1871 (Selenocosmiinae)

Selenotholus Hogg, 1902 (Selenocosmiinae)

Selenotypus Pocock, 1897 (Selenocosmiinae)

Sericopelma Ausserer, 1875 (Theraphosinae)

Stromatopelma Karsch, 1881 (Stromatopelminae)

Theraphosa Thorell, 1870 (in part): T. blondi (Latreille, 1804) (Theraphosinae)

Thrigmopoeus Pocock, 1899 (Thrigmopoeinae)

Xenodendrophila Gallon, 2003 (Stromatopelminae).

Another good link (from 2004):

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=273220&postcount=3


----------



## xhexdx

*General Good Reading*

I have already posted this, but I'll post it again.  Everything you should know about G. rosea:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=5292

Every thread ever started by Ryan (Talkenlate04):

<broken link>

Every thread ever started by Rob (robc):

<broken link>

Every Poll in the Questions & Discussions forum:

<broken link>

I'll try and keep this particular topic updated, since I always find good stuff to read and never can remember it later on!


----------



## xhexdx

And that's it for now.  I hope this thread is helpful for everyone and I didn't spend all this time putting this together in vain!

--Joe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## D-back

Hi! Nice job!.. This thread is a great idea. Thanks for the effort! 

PS. Have you considered adding links about breeding?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xhexdx

D-back said:


> Hi! Nice job!.. This thread is a great idea. Thanks for the effort!
> 
> PS. Have you considered adding links about breeding?


My pleasure!

I considered breeding but then decided not to worry about it considering there is a forum dedicated to breeding, listed by species.

Also, I hope this thread will encourage people to use the search function before posting repeat threads.

--Joe


----------



## T_DORKUS

You missed the deathcurl/ICU topic.;P

Good job compiling these.  :worship:   If this thread becomes popular, this forum might get a little quiet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xhexdx

I'd like to try and figure out code here to link the table of contents to the post with the topic, to make it easier to navigate.

So right now I have:

Death curl/ICU
Search function tutorial

Any other suggestions?    And please, if you know good care sheet threads, post them here or PM me and I'll add 'em to the proper post.  Thanks!

--Joe


----------



## xhexdx

Another good thread with lots of information:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=40987

Go check it out.


----------



## xhexdx

Just to throw a disclaimer out there, it seems the links to search results do not work; I will be giving a search tutorial on here in the next few days.

--Joe


----------



## Endagr8

xhexdx said:


> Just to throw a disclaimer out there, it seems the links to search results do not work; I will be giving a search tutorial on here in the next few days.
> 
> --Joe


That's a bummer.  Why would they stop working all of a sudden? :?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xhexdx

I'm actually not sure they ever did.  I didn't check to make sure they worked when I posted them, I just ran the search, then copied and pasted the link.

I guess I could do some testing....

<test, test>

Ok, so it works the first time.  I think if there are new posts that would turn up in the search, it nulls it out.  But I honestly have no idea.  Maybe a mod or someone else who has an idea can chime in?


----------



## xhexdx

xhexdx said:


> A pretty broad topic, so here's a titles-only search for 'shipping':
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=1603059


So this link doesn't work; here's an updated one for the time being:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=1712246


----------



## Arachnopets

The "search" links don't last for long because we *believe* that it clears the cache. It caches the search results and then releases it. Again, not 100% sure but this is what we think happens.

This will not happen with direct links, fyi. 

Debby

PS: This thread is now a sticky. Thanks for your hard work, it definitely shows. Kudos. :clap:

Oh and please no one post "thanks for making this a sticky". It is pointless and adds nothing and I definitely WILL remove them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xhexdx

*Search function turorial*

Alright, here it is:

There are two ways to access the search tool.  From the main page, you can access it in the toolbar directly below your login information (top right corner) and across the length of the site, horizontally:







To access from a sub-forum, it is located below the page select quick-links, on the right:







With either method, click it, and it opens a text box to insert search criteria:







You can type the criteria and click 'Go', and that's that.  If you would rather do a more advanced search, click the 'Advanced Search' link.

*Advanced searching*

Here's the advanced menu:







If you are already in a subforum, it will highlight it and only search through there.  To change the forum you would like to search, just scroll and click the proper forum.







To select whether you want to search all posts or only titles, use the drop-down box just below the keyword(s) text box:







And finally, if you are searching for multiple words and would like them all to appear in your search results (as opposed to only one or two of the words appearing), be sure to put quotes (" ") around the words.  For example, if you are searching for 'pine bark', you will get results with the word 'pine' only and 'bark' unless you put it in quotes ("pine bark").

I hope this is helpful to everyone.

--Joe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xhexdx

*Mites*

Here's a pretty good thread on mites and how to prevent an infestation altogether.  Post #9 by Bill S.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=152127


----------



## xhexdx

*Nematodes*

Here's a thread on nematodes that got a lot of attention recently.  I'm not claiming any of this is accurate; I have no personal experience with nematodes.  But hopefully it will be something helpful for others.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=148996


----------



## xhexdx

*Can tarantulas find their way in the dark?*

Quite simply, the answer is yes.  Here's a link:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=153735


----------



## xhexdx

*Tarantula species index*

This was posted by Ken, in this thread:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=154086

By Country

By Genus

Thanks Ken!


----------



## xhexdx

*How to Manually Build a Search Link*

Thanks, Caco. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=153778


----------



## xhexdx

*How to Pack your Bugs*

Per request, here is a detailed how-to on packing specimens for shipping.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=16807


----------



## jbm150

Hi Joe, if you're still up for doing these, how's this for a subject:

Care and raising of slings

Requirements for different stages, feeding, when to move them, when humidity requirements aren't so strict, etc

Just an idea, its something I'm starting to search for myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xhexdx

*Why to NEVER divide a tank for multiple spiders*

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=164074


----------



## jebbewocky

*Just something I thought I'd add*

*Basic terms:*
*Arboreal.* Tree dwelling tarantulas.  These tarantulas need more height than floor space.
*Terrestrial.*  Ground dwelling tarantulas. These tarantulas need more floorspace than height.
*Oppurtunistic burrower.* Another name for terrestrial tarantulas, which may or may not burrow depending on conditions and the individual tarantula.  Floor space is more important than height.

*Fossorial/Obligate burrower*: A tarantula which will burrow in captivity.  The tarantula doesn't really care if they have a horizontal or vertical oriented tank, as long as they have sufficient substrate to dig in.  A vertical oriented tank is probably better because then you have a better chance of seeing them in their burrow.

*Boardspeak legend:*
*OBT *Orange Baboon Tarantula, latin  _Pterinochilus mammicatuus _Aka "Orange Bitey Thing", and other less-pleasant acrononyms.  A particularly hostile, defensive species, not for beginners

*Pinktoe*members of the _Avicularius _genus, often, but not always Avicularius avicularius, "the common pinktoe"

*Avic* See above, same guys.

*Pokie* Members of the _Poecilotheria_ genus, an Old-World arboreal genus.  Known for being fast, defensive, large and particularly venomous.  Not for beginners.  Debateably, can be kept communally.

*Rosie/rose* the Chilean Rose, (technically, NOT "rosehair") _Grammostola rosea_ a desert terrestial tarantula.  Currently the hobby standard for new tarantula keepers.  Docile, easy to keep, hardy.  Also known as "pet rock" due to their extremely docile nature.  Also known for being very variable in temperment and occassionally flipping out for no discernible reason.

*Pet hole* either a pejorative, or affectionate term for obligate burrowers, especially ones prone to not coming out much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ariel

Hey Jabbewocky,

isn't it _P. murinus_, not _P. mammicatuus_ (Also OBT can me orange baboon tarantula).

and to expand that helpful post:

KB = King baboon (_C. crawshayi_)
GBB = Green bottle blue (_C. cyaneopubescens_)
LP = L. parahybana

DCF= dark color form
RCF= red color form
TCF = typical or "true" color form
LCF = Light color form

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cacoseraph

Intensive Care Units (Tarantula ICU)


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=171487 <-- by one or more of the Schultzes (The Tarantula Keeper's Guide!)
direct link --> http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/icu10.html

bit more info, mentions a dry icu 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=147546

interesting thread with at least one good post to check out by Talkenlate04
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=125674



p.s. i don't *think*  i saw this in here yet... and i could have sworn there was an ICU sticky somewhere before. i looked in Q&D but refuse to look in chat for such a thing =P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrynWilliams

*Sling Feeding:*

A lot are unsure about feeding slings, some good posts all round in this thread

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=178065

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xhexdx

Thanks guys!

One of these days I'm going to get around to fixing all the search links, I just need to get back to Caco's thread and manually create them!


----------



## xhexdx

A couple other things:

*What do the numbers mean?*

I see this one once every week or so...

Male.Female.Unsexed

For example:

1.2.3 = 1 male, 2 females, 3 unsexed.
0.1 = 1 female.
1.0 = 1 male.

Also...

*Species name is not capitalized.*

Brachypelma smithi...*not* Brachypelma Smithi.  I've been seeing this a lot lately, too. :}


----------



## xhexdx

*Cleaning roach bins*



codykrr said:


> Ok so i have been asked how i clean my roach bins with a vacuum cleaner several times.
> 
> This method works very well for me. But you will need a dedicated vacuum cleaner(i prefer bag less, as sometimes the moisture from water or whatever can ruin a bagged vacuum)
> 
> 
> ok step one get you roach bin and access the filth.
> here is mine(i keep all my egg crates and card board in the center for ease of cleaning and feeding)
> 
> mine isnt that dirty but to show you all i will proceed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok now what i do is i take the bin and tilt it to one side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so now what i do, is shake it up and down making sure all the frass and dead roaches/molts falls to the bottom.   then i lift the egg crates and cardboard in one motion and push to the other side to reveal all the frass and what not(note- you will have roaches mixed in with the frass, let it sit at this point for 10 min or so untill most have returned to the safety of the egg crates)
> 
> this is what it will look like after shaking, and the egg crates are pushed to the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After most of the roaches return to the egg crates, simply vacuum the mess up.(note- you will loose a few nymphs every now and again, but with a healthy colony it shouldnt matter much)
> 
> just vacuum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after you vacuum all the mess up, shake it some more to get any left over frass and stuff. After you do that it should look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once that is done i like to water and feed.  I put the crates in the middle and place food directly on the bottom of one side, and water crystal directly on the bottom of the other side. This helps prevent mold, and mites.  I also only feed what they will eat and drink in a day or 2 day period.
> (Note- i add food coloring to my water crystals because they seem to eat them better with it added.  THIS IS NOT NECESSARY, JUST SOMETHING I DO)
> 
> when all done and complete, you will have something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This method of care has provided me with countless roaches, never had a mite problem, nor mold problem.
> 
> I know not every one will agree with the way i keep them, but it works. and i use the same method for my lateralis too, i just clean them less often because of egg cases on the floor of the bin.
> 
> enjoy!


..........


----------



## xhexdx

*How to find an escaped tarantula*

Titles-only search for 'escape' in Tarantula Chat:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?do=process&query=escape&titleonly=1&forumchoice[]=49

In TQ&D:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?do=process&query=escape&titleonly=1&forumchoice[]=2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xhexdx

*Theraphosa genus care in captivity*

Thanks Fran for writing this. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=195474


----------



## xhexdx

*Tarantula venom compared to bee venom*

The original question involved whether or not someone allergic to bee venom would have an allergic reaction to tarantula venom.  Click the little blue arrow to open up the original thread.



Venom said:


> Tell your mom not to worry. The chemical composition of tarantula venom (ALL of them) makes their bites innately hypoallergenic. There is less than a 0.0001% chance of anyone having an allergic reaction to tarantula venom, _even if _they are already allergic to bee venom. The venoms are THAT different.
> 
> Here's why: most venoms are made up of proteins dissolved in a liquid matrix. Proteins are large molecules, generally speaking, and are easy for your immune system to "detect" and react to. But tarantula venom is made of peptides dissolved in a liquid matrix--and peptides are the building blocks of proteins. As such, the peptides are waaaaaay smaller molecules, and they literally "fly under the radar" of your immune system. Unless your immune system is an extravagantly rare freak of nature, (which I'm not betting on) there is no way you could have a reaction to tarantula venom.
> 
> "True spider" venoms are different--as in, spiders that are not tarantulas. Because regular spider venom IS based on proteins, you are more likely to have an allergic reaction to a plain old garden spider than you are to any tarantula.
> 
> That said, Poecilotheria have some pretty unpleasant bites even without allergies being an issue, and I would advise caution. Many is the keeper who, after being bitten by a Pokie, sought professional medical help.


----------



## xhexdx

*Regarding whether or not tarantulas feel pain*

This is a really great thread on whether or not tarantulas (and other invertebrates) feel pain:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=108108

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jebbewocky

Ariel said:


> Hey Jabbewocky,
> 
> isn't it _P. murinus_, not _P. mammicatuus_ (Also OBT can me orange baboon tarantula).
> 
> and to expand that helpful post:
> 
> KB = King baboon (_C. crawshayi_)
> GBB = Green bottle blue (_C. cyaneopubescens_)
> LP = L. parahybana
> 
> DCF= dark color form
> RCF= red color form
> TCF = typical or "true" color form
> LCF = Light color form


Yes, my mistake.  I'm surprised nobody corrected me on that before.
OBT can also mean "Orange Bastard Tarantula."


----------



## Zoltan

Information about and differences between _Theraphosa_ species (_T. apophysis_, _T. blondi_, _T. stirmi_):

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?204118
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?180626


----------



## Shell

Information about escapes and preventing them;
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?235986-Regarding-T-s-escaping


----------



## Shell

*Bag Transfer Technique*



hcsk8ter said:


> Hi,
> My 3" Female Poecilotheria Regalis needs more space so it was time to upgrade to a bigger container.  Sh'e lightning fast and the "half a two liter bottle technique" seemed a bit iffy for me, especially since her bite is potent and she's a speed demon.  That and the fact that one bend of the cardboard and you have a loose spider.
> Now I came up with what I would call the "Bag Transfer Technique" and it worked like a dream.  I did some searches and didn't find anything, so maybe I'm the first to post this?  Either way I think this should make it into the sticky section.  Hint Hint.  :}
> 
> Ok, so first this will work with terrestrial or arboreal.
> 
> 1.  Take out any hides or bark, watering dishes with your forceps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  Take a clear plastic bag that will fit over both the old enclosure and the new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  Remove the cover and quickly put your bag over and secure it with a rubber band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  Turn your container on its side.  Be careful not to get too much substrate in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.  Coax the tarantula through the bag with your forceps into far end of the bag and grip the end nearest the rubber band with a tight fist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.  Pull away from the bag with the tight fist and remove the rubber band.  Keep a tight fist around the bag's mouth the entire time.  Your tarantula should be at the bottom of the bag now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.  Take the end you hold with a tight fist and put that end over the new enclosure with a rubber band.  All the while *WATCH WHERE YOUR TARANTULA IS !!!*  Make sure when you are read to transfer you have the bag secured to the new enclosure with a rubber band and your tarantula is still near the bottom of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.  Coax your tarantula from the bottom of the bag into its new container.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.  Quickly remove the rubber band holding the bag and put your top on the new and bigger enclosure for your tarantula to grow and be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some basic premises to ensure success:
> Never get frightened.  Remember, you are the boss.  If the tarantula is not going where you want it to go.  Coax it through the bag with your forceps.  It will go where you want it.  As long as you keep the bag between you and the tarantula, this method works like a dream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrettyHate

*Avic Poop.*

This is Avic Poop. Not bug/cricket/roach eggs, parasite eggs, salt, mold, fungus etc. Just poop!


----------



## XsospoonX

xhexdx said:


> So I thought I would try and put links and information collected over the years into one thread, to try and make it easier for new members to find answers to all the simple questions asked over and over and *over* again, and also for all of us veterans to be able to have quick "reference" as well as something to direct the new members to when they ask for help.
> 
> So, here's a quick table of contents and hopefully this will end up as a sticky!
> 
> *Table of Contents:*​
> 
> *Anything and Everything About G. rosea (Chilean Rose Hair)*
> Post #2
> 
> *Basic Tarantula Anatomy*
> Post #3
> 
> *Premolt and Molting*
> Post #4
> 
> *Scientific Name Pronunciation*
> Post #5
> 
> *Substrate Choices and Preferences*
> Post #6
> 
> *Enclosure Choices and Preferences*
> Post #7
> 
> *"What species should I get next?"*
> Post #8
> 
> *Roaches vs Crickets vs Mealworms vs Everything Else*
> Post #9
> 
> *Communal Setups*
> Post #10
> 
> *Hybridization*
> Post #11
> 
> *"I want a spider that..."*
> Post #12
> 
> *Species Care Sheets*
> Post #13
> 
> *Shipping*
> Post #14
> 
> *Feeding Schedules/Quantities*
> Post #15
> 
> *Heat Mats/Lamps/Packs*
> Post #16
> 
> *Old World/New World*
> Post #17
> 
> *Species List Without Tibial Spurs*
> Post #18
> 
> *General Good Reading*
> Post #19
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'll be adding more to the Table of Contents as this thread matures.


thanks for putting this together!


----------



## Jones0911

xhexdx said:


> *Communal Setups*
> 
> There are TONS of threads on this, many species-specific.  Here are the results from a titles-only search for 'communal':
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=1603013


Can you redo this, its gone


----------



## Alienwiredgirl

xhexdx said:


> *Enclosure Choices and Preferences*
> 
> A search for the word 'enclosure' in the title:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?do=process&query=enclosure&titleonly=1&forumchoice[]=2
> 
> (lots of results, mixed subtopics, *very* good search!)


Link no longer works


----------



## BobBarley

Alienwiredgirl said:


> Link no longer works


All they did was search "enclosure" and check "Search titles only" in the search bar.  It has been a while since their post and Arachnoboards has been updated in that time.  Here's the link to what it should've brought up: http://arachnoboards.com/search/8860057/?q=enclosure&o=date&c[title_only]=1

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Tarantula Ben

Hi everyone I am new to arachnoboards here but have read many threads and posts to keep up on my tarantulas. I got my first T. Back in may last year and I was an enthusiast ever since, now I got 6, 2 adults, 1 juvenile, and 3 slings. I have a question and my acanthoscurria geniculata (brazilian giant white knee) sling, about a 1/2" dls. I got the T. Almost 2 mo. Ago and it has not molted since I got her. (I'm using "her/ she" loosely as I won't know the sex until it gets older.) She is a burrower as they usually are until they get older, but she refuses to eat for about a month now and it looks like she closed up her burrow a little bit. Is that a tell tale sign that she is about to molt soon? Has anybody ever experienced this situation with a sling not molting? Any feedback will begreat

P.s. I'm not worried or any thing like that I just want to know if anyone ever beenthrough this phase with a sling

My 6 arachnids are: AcanthoscurriaGeniculata, Aphonopelma Seemanni,Aphonopelma Hentzi, Brachypelma Smithi, Chromotopelma Cyaneopuebesences, andGrammostola Pulchripes.


----------



## Ungoliant

Tarantula Ben said:


> I got the T. Almost 2 mo. Ago and it has not molted since I got her. (I'm using "her/ she" loosely as I won't know the sex until it gets older.) She is a burrower as they usually are until they get older, but she refuses to eat for about a month now and it looks like she closed up her burrow a little bit. Is that a tell tale sign that she is about to molt soon?.


Given this ravenous appetite that this species is known to have, if it is refusing prey and sealing itself in, there is a good chance that it is in pre-molt.

Have you gotten a look at the abdomen? In the days before a sling is about to molt, the abdomen often looks shiny and dark.


----------



## Tarantula Ben

Ungoliant said:


> Given this ravenous appetite that this species is known to have, if it is refusing prey and sealing itself in, there is a good chance that it is in pre-molt.
> 
> Have you gotten a look at the abdomen? In the days before a sling is about to molt, the abdomen often looks shiny and dark.
> 
> 
> That is what I'm thinking and the only thing is I cannot check out the abdomen since every time I open its little container it runs into its burrow in the Heights but I haven't seen it on top of the sub trait since it close in its burrow. The weird thing is I got a Mexican red knee sling at the same time and that T. Molted a month after I got it so I was assuming that the other one should have molted by now


My A. Geniculata molted! I checked on her earlier,  and even though she is in her burrow, I could see her old molt,  and her new body looks grey and bigger too! I'm excited and relieved!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshDM020

This doesnt seem to be the most active thread but hopefully someone sees this and answers me. Ive been reading through a lot of threads and seeing "EWL" kindof scattered around. I searched it here and everywhere else i could think and found nothing. Im just curious of the meaning and thought here would be a good place to ask without clogging the other threads with newbie dumb stuff. Thanks in advance!


----------



## EulersK

JoshDM020 said:


> This doesnt seem to be the most active thread but hopefully someone sees this and answers me. Ive been reading through a lot of threads and seeing "EWL" kindof scattered around. I searched it here and everywhere else i could think and found nothing. Im just curious of the meaning and thought here would be a good place to ask without clogging the other threads with newbie dumb stuff. Thanks in advance!


*sees an inactive thread* Better reply! 

Just make a new thread, mate. But EWL means "eggs with legs", which is the stage right after a literal egg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arianna Patterson

xhexdx said:


> So I thought I would try and put links and information collected over the years into one thread, to try and make it easier for new members to find answers to all the simple questions asked over and over and *over* again, and also for all of us veterans to be able to have quick "reference" as well as something to direct the new members to when they ask for help.
> 
> So, here's a quick table of contents and hopefully this will end up as a sticky!
> 
> *Table of Contents:*​
> 
> *Anything and Everything About G. rosea (Chilean Rose Hair)*
> Post #2
> 
> *Basic Tarantula Anatomy*
> Post #3
> 
> *Premolt and Molting*
> Post #4
> 
> *Scientific Name Pronunciation*
> Post #5
> 
> *Substrate Choices and Preferences*
> Post #6
> 
> *Enclosure Choices and Preferences*
> Post #7
> 
> *"What species should I get next?"*
> Post #8
> 
> *Roaches vs Crickets vs Mealworms vs Everything Else*
> Post #9
> 
> *Communal Setups*
> Post #10
> 
> *Hybridization*
> Post #11
> 
> *"I want a spider that..."*
> Post #12
> 
> *Species Care Sheets*
> Post #13
> 
> *Shipping*
> Post #14
> 
> *Feeding Schedules/Quantities*
> Post #15
> 
> *Heat Mats/Lamps/Packs*
> Post #16
> 
> *Old World/New World*
> Post #17
> 
> *Species List Without Tibial Spurs*
> Post #18
> 
> *General Good Reading*
> Post #19
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'll be adding more to the Table of Contents as this thread matures.


OMG THANK YOU


----------



## xhexdx

Arianna Patterson said:


> OMG THANK YOU


Sure thing!  I'm glad this is still useful, many years later.


----------

